# just got tegu today



## raptor10 (Sep 9, 2009)

i just got my gu today in under 3 houres he has ate 10 crickets and 1 srambled egg. i am just very happy with my with my purches fro bobby. thanks bobby


----------



## raptor10 (Sep 9, 2009)

will post pics. soon


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 9, 2009)

Kool, your gonna be amazed at how quick they grow too. Goodluck


----------



## raptor10 (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks


----------



## raptor10 (Sep 9, 2009)

he is tame


----------



## whoru (Sep 9, 2009)

nicre lookin gu


----------



## raptor10 (Nov 5, 2009)

hay I wahted to no how to gett my tegu to grow faster cuz when i feed mine he is plump for a day or two the he poops and is no as plump and i have him under a fluckers day light 75 watt not basking light and a compact 10.0 uvb bulb and bobbys tegus are always fat and he keps them under baskin lkight plz help


----------



## HorseCaak (Nov 5, 2009)

raptor10 said:


> hay I wahted to no how to gett my tegu to grow faster cuz when i feed mine he is plump for a day or two the he poops and is no as plump and i have him under a fluckers day light 75 watt not basking light and a compact 10.0 uvb bulb and bobbys tegus are always fat and he keps them under baskin lkight plz help



Tegu's grow at varying rates. Some grow fast, and some slower. Mine is only 14 inches and it's from June 21st! She decided to slow down eating and hibernate now. I haven't seen her in a week. She gets a great diet and perfect lighting, UVB, and humidity. I couldn't do anything to make her eat more unless I forced it down her throat. It was her preference and now she is hibernating. Once she is done hibernating though, I'm sure she will eat like a pig and grow fast. Just let your tegu eat and be itself. Offer it a variety of good foods and keep it's UVB, lighting, heat, and humidity adequate. Oh, and don't forget supplemental vitamin powder... By the way, some of the other that got Bobby's stock from June 21st have tegu's that are 30 inches long. Mine is just the opposite so be patient.

-BLAIR

DoubleDip


----------



## raptor10 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks and nice gu


----------



## paulsreef (Nov 6, 2009)

One word of advice, don't keep him on cyprus mulch. Mine has swallowed some and is impacted. I've never fed him in the enclosure and he still ate it. I've switched over to Eco Earth, which can be passed if swallowed. He's passed 3 pieces a few days ago and is now trying to pass some more but is unsuccessful.
I wish I could order one from Bobby, but I don't think he ships to Canada.


----------



## wyattroa (Nov 6, 2009)

good looking gu


----------



## raptor10 (Nov 11, 2009)

could bobby and every one ealse how toos and you indoor tegu enclosures baby and adults


----------



## HorseCaak (Nov 11, 2009)

raptor10 said:


> could bobby and every one ealse how toos and you indoor tegu enclosures baby and adults



:?: :?: :?: :arrow: :crazy


----------



## jmwgibson56 (Nov 11, 2009)

raptor10 said:


> could bobby and every one ealse how toos and you indoor tegu enclosures baby and adults



?????? Do you need to go back to grade school to learn how to formulate complete sentences??? Did that even make sense when you posted it? Don't most people proof read stuff before they post it on the internet???? COME ON, ENGRISH AIN'T THAT HARD!! Use your head, mate!


----------



## jmwgibson56 (Nov 11, 2009)

p.s. congrats on ur new gu


----------



## raptor10 (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry i accidently erased some words but what i ment is, can bobby and any1 ealse post some pics. and how toos on building a indoor tegu cage? baby and adult set-ups. plz that would be alot of help for me. Thanks


----------



## jmwgibson56 (Nov 11, 2009)

Definitely. I just got my enclosure set up this past weekend. still waiting on the gu.


----------

